# can I put 215/45/17 on my Sentra??



## hangout (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the 2007 sentra 2.0

my friend selling me a set rims with 215/45/17 tires.
can I put these tires up on my sentra without touching the suspension system but still drive good?
anyone did this before, I need the answer quick.. PLEASE..

Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If your suspension is still stock, then there should be no problems.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

yes it will be fine but beware that this suspension is not made fot that kind of drive so there for be ready to spend more money on new shocks and springs.... may not be anytime soon but if it does give on you depending how hard you drive it just be rdy to put those new parts in


----------



## hangout (Oct 13, 2009)

I end up got a set of rims from my friend's 240sx. 15" rims
surprise,, I have to put the spacer to make it fit ..
I'm happy with it.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

well good to hear bro post some pics man .... i want the Altima Se-R rims on my 08 sentra Spec V but no luck yet


----------



## hangout (Oct 13, 2009)

oshytisjp said:


> well good to hear bro post some pics man .... i want the Altima Se-R rims on my 08 sentra Spec V but no luck yet


Take a look of this,, but it's in NY..
if you have some real close friends in NY, maybe they can buy it for you.
it's a very good deal

FS: Altima SE-R Rims 18"


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

omfg i want them  but i dunno anybody in NY


----------



## nissanrocks (Dec 13, 2004)

I put 17" DC rims w/205/40 low profile NEXEN tires on my 93 Sentra, I had to get a spring rubber to keep the tires from rubbing, but I had also dropped my car in the front like 2" or more, changed the stock springs and replaced w/GOLDLINE sport/lowering springs and Tokico blue sport struts all around, the Batmobile is rockin now.


----------

